# 'Thanks'



## Tez3 (Jan 13, 2009)

I can't thank anyone! Everytime I click on the thanks button it comes up that I don't have access! I am clicking the right one.


----------



## Steve (Jan 13, 2009)

Well, I got the error message as well when trying to thank Xue Sheng in the crosstraining thread.  I tried thanking Tez here and it worked, and then when I went back to the crosstraining thread, in spite of the error message, it seems to have worked there, as well.

Strange.


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 13, 2009)

Maybe try clearing your browser cache; I don't believe Thanks is tied to rep levels, membership type, or particular forums.  

I've occasionally noticed a problem with it to, but it usually clears up by reloading the page.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2009)

I'll try recalulating things.  Clear your cache and try again.  Everyone has permissions to use the system.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 13, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Well, I got the error message as well when trying to thank Xue Sheng in the crosstraining thread. I tried thanking Tez here and it worked, and then when I went back to the crosstraining thread, in spite of the error message, it seems to have worked there, as well.
> 
> Strange.


 
It is indeed, it was you I was trying to thank!! on the cross training thread too!


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 13, 2009)

I had the same issue the first time I tried as well. But I'm stubborn as hell and it eventually worked.


----------



## Tez3 (Jan 13, 2009)

14 Kempo said:


> I had the same issue the first time I tried as well. But I'm stubborn as hell and it eventually worked.


 

Lol, it seems to turn up eventually though. I am a complete klutz on computers, I'm trying to get a computer course through work, we have this European Driving licence things for computers, hoping it will explain things like 'clearing your cache' so I can doing without asking and sounding stupid lol!
http://www.ecdl.org/publisher/index.jsp


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 13, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Lol, it seems to turn up eventually though. I am a complete klutz on computers, I'm trying to get a computer course through work, we have this European Driving licence things for computers, hoping it will explain things like 'clearing your cache' so I can doing without asking and sounding stupid lol!
> http://www.ecdl.org/publisher/index.jsp


 
One way for those that aren't in the know ... reboot the computer. If it is Windows, restart.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 13, 2009)

i try to thank someone and the button will disappear and after a few seconds the page will reload and the thanks will appear at the bottom of the post. 

when it was first put into affect it would happen in an instant no delay

B


----------



## arnisador (Jan 13, 2009)

Rep. doesn't work everywhere, but thanks does, I think?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jan 13, 2009)

yup


----------



## Sukerkin (Jan 13, 2009)

Aye, it is simply a case of all the elements of the page not being refreshed when it loads.  I get it quite regularly - the mysterious disappearing Thanks button that is :lol:.  A quick hit of F5 usually gets things running again.


----------

